# Belgian beerfest 2014



## timmi9191 (6/1/14)

Are the yarra vally brewers holding the belgian beerfest this year?


----------



## timmi9191 (7/1/14)

Bumping for some input.. Anyone?


----------



## fcmcg (7/1/14)

According to the Vicbrew calendar , they are... It says 2014..


----------



## fcmcg (7/1/14)

Sunday March 15, according to Yarra Valleys web site


----------



## timmi9191 (7/1/14)

Thanks ferg, vicbrew site has 2014 but the link is to the 2013 details.

Do you have a link to their site?


----------



## manticle (7/1/14)

http://www.brewerschoice.net.au/html/calendar.html


----------



## symphony1975 (24/1/14)

i've tried a couple of times to submit my entries thru compmaster but it keeps coming up with an error message....can't find anywhere that states the closing date for entries....no sure if i've missed the closing date or if there is another problem.....anyone else encountered this?

cheers


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Probably isn't open yet.


----------



## idzy (6/3/14)

What's the scoop with this?


----------



## Mardoo (6/3/14)

Check the Vicbrew site. There's a page for this comp with all info and an entry form. Entries close Saturday unless you go to the comp venue by a certain time on the 15th. 

http://vicbrew.org/comps/bbf2014.html


----------



## Mardoo (6/3/14)

Check the Vicbrew site. There's a page for this comp with all info and an entry form. Entries close Saturday unless you go to the comp venue by a certain time on the 15th. 

http://vicbrew.org/comps/bbf2014.html


----------



## Mardoo (6/3/14)

Check the Vicbrew site. There's a page for this comp with all info and an entry form. Entries close Saturday unless you go to the comp venue by a certain time on the 15th. 

http://vicbrew.org/comps/bbf2014.html


----------



## fcmcg (16/3/14)

Any news on results ?


----------



## itguy1953 (16/3/14)

Hi ferg

Westgate winning club. 

I think you snagged a 1st with yr Wit. 

I was judging. Did Wild beers and light coloured ales.


----------



## fcmcg (16/3/14)

Thanks Barry...
Westgate had a set recipe comp in Jan..wit...
Mine came second in that...out of 14
I was the only westgater to enter it into Beerfest ...it got a first...
And another first it seems..and I bet no other westgate wits lol
Cheers
F


----------



## AJ80 (16/3/14)

Full results up anywhere?


----------



## Black n Tan (17/3/14)

Bump, would like to hear some more results.


----------



## fcmcg (17/3/14)

I don't think there are any Yarra valley brewers on AHB ;-)
I've sent an email to Charles Johnston from YVB but had no response...


----------



## itguy1953 (17/3/14)

I think Charles is away on holidays. He was not there at weekend. Organisers said results will be on Vicbrew website Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Black n Tan (17/3/14)

Thanks for the heads up. Well done Ferg!


----------



## Black n Tan (18/3/14)

The full results are now up on Vicbrew. Westgate took out best club with 9 points. Go Westgate!


----------



## fcmcg (18/3/14)

Well done Grant , another trophy for the pool room !


----------



## Black n Tan (18/3/14)

Just need a pool room!


----------



## mercle (23/3/14)

@ Ferg the brewer

There is a hand full of YVB members on here, just not that active.


I was very surprised at my own result with 4th for my Tripel. It was a 2 can with 8 different European hops in it and only raw sugar!!!

I guess my experiment with this beer proved that good beer can be made with cheap ingredients and left overs.


----------

